# Flexible cable for switch panel



## mike_richling (Jun 8, 2015)

I am part way through a coffee table layout and I want to have the control panel for the switch turnouts to be in a drawer below and not attached to the facia of the layout. My layout is 3/4" plywood with the foam layers of scenery above. Any ideas/experiences. I have 10 switch turnouts and I want to put them all onto one box/panel for the layout, but I'm trying to sort out the wiring issues. Types of connectors? type of cable and the fact that I want to put it into a drawer under the table... pictures?


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Well, for starters, how about a loom of loosely bound conductors in the shape of a horseshoe that when you open the drawer, the horseshoe opens allowing the drawer to pull out. When you close the drawer, the loom collapses. Are you using twin coil machines for your throws? If so, for 10 turnouts I see 20 conductors plus a common ground, so 21 wires. Connectors, none, solder the wires to the switches and there is probably screws on the coils. Wire gauge, 26 should do and flex better. Am I on the right track with what you are looking for? Never worked with Z scale.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

This looks like an old site, so do not know if still available, but try here:

http://www.humpyard.com/


And there is also the BullFrog Turnout Control accessories, with probably more options for you:

http://www.handlaidtrack.com/BullFrog-Manual-Turnout-Control-s/2087.htm


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Wire for turnouts*



Bwells said:


> Well, for starters, how about a loom of loosely bound conductors in the shape of a horseshoe that when you open the drawer, the horseshoe opens allowing the drawer to pull out. When you close the drawer, the loom collapses. Are you using twin coil machines for your throws? If so, for 10 turnouts I see 20 conductors plus a common ground, so 21 wires. Connectors, none, solder the wires to the switches and there is probably screws on the coils. Wire gauge, 26 should do and flex better. Am I on the right track with what you are looking for? Never worked with Z scale.


 Mike; 

Good Idea from Bwells about using a loop of wires that collapses into a horseshoe. I have used this system on a much larger scale, (full size) rolling tool cart with a heavy duty extension cord and an air hose bound up and doing the flexing. I used a bungee cord to hold them up, but you won't need that with your smaller wires. This system has worked well for years. It should work for your application.
As for the, very small, 26 gauge wires; That may, or may not, work, depending on how you are throwing the turnouts. Whenever twin coil machines are used; It's a good precaution to use a capacitive discharge unit (C.D.U.) to protect the coils of expensive turnouts from burning out. Another advantage of using a C.D.U. is the ability to throw several turnouts at once to select an entire route. Such a unit produces very high current for a fraction of a second. Small gauge wires present a lot of resistance to the instantaneous transfer of heavy current. Result? The turnouts don't work! If you are using twin coil machines, I would recommend considerably bigger wire, (22ga.-20ga.) especially for the common ground wire, if route control is used, as it must carry the combined current of all the turnouts on that route. If you are not using a capacitive discharge unit, and only operating one turnout at a time, then you may be able to use smaller wire. 
Motors using DC (Tortoise, Switchmaster, Etc.) don't use the high current, and should work with small wire.

Traction Fan


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

small gauge wire can readily be obtained from used serial and printer cables ...
they can sometimes be obtained for free, or very low cost from garage sales or thrift stores


----------



## ModelWarships (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm using Cat 5 network cabling. Four 8 conductor cables tied together takes care of turnouts and track power. I left a generous loop with lots of slack to allow the drawers to slide mostly out without disconnecting anything.


----------



## PRR-Bob (Apr 23, 2016)

All good ideas; but I didn't see any reference to stranded wire. Did I miss it?
Solid wire that is moved about can break inside the insulation and cause intermittent problems. Stranded wire is much more reliable for this application. On a large layout, you can terminate your wiring on a terminal block and attach stranded wire from there to the moveable control panel; whether a draw or dropdown panel.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can get stranded CAT5 cable, it's what is used for patch cables.


----------

